# Silicol gel



## 55susie (Feb 7, 2015)

Just noticed silicol gel in a chemist tonight for IBS. Has anyone tried this? I would try anything but would like to know if it is worth buying.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Someone told me some months ago that someone with IBD was helped by silicol gel. I tried to find more information and couldn't find any. So I just forgot the thing.


----------



## 55susie (Feb 7, 2015)

IBS has so taken over my life that you get to the stage anything is worth a try!!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep us updated. I have some suggestions of things you can try if the silicol gel does not work.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey 55susie, did the silicol gel work for you?


----------



## doctorsareuseless (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Franco (Mar 3, 2016)

I tried it expensive but certainly works you still have to watch what you eat but stops you going to the toilet all the time


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Franco said:


> I tried it expensive but certainly works you still have to watch what you eat but stops you going to the toilet all the time


Thanks for the information, Franco.


----------



## lesigh264 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ive been on it for two weeks now, while im not 100 percent i feel a lot better than i did. Its works extra well of course when you eliminate trigger foods. I hope it only continues to work but so far so good


----------



## Franco (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes as I got better I tried trigger foods but was sorry I did hope it keeps working for you


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the encouraging updates.


----------

